# Algae/Moss on window ledges



## Ruairi (Mar 30, 2017)

Having problems removing the moss from windows. I used APC and a brush, blasted it with the K2, and its not budging. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it the part at the bottom where the window meets the rubber seal? What brush are you using, if its particularly stubborn may need a longer soak to soften, alternatively if safe to do so and its not gonna get near paint I have used a old toothbrush for a little more aggression or if right on the tiny lip that touches the glass that nothing seems to get near to a Tint Brush (look up hair dye) is a narrow brush that is relatively stiff and should help dislodge the moss without going past the rubber seal below it.


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Fenwicks used to do a cleaner for caravans aimed at getting rid of this stuff which was pretty good. I used to use it on my old van that used to sit parked up for 4-5 months every winter and it was really effective at getting stuff like this out the crevices. A toothbrush was also good for getting into the little grooves of the window rubbers.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've found some of the lower window rubbers have a bit or material or are a bit serrated compared to the smooth surface of the outer side, this makes it more difficult and in the past I've had to use a stiff plastic scraper to scrape the majority of the green stuff off (with the window wound right down and making sure to hold it steady so you don't slip and catch any paintwork)

Once you've got all the surface stuff off then above advice should help with any remnants.


----------



## Izzy (Oct 31, 2008)

Yesterday I cleaned the really green rubber strips using some old stuff in the garage. I bought the black streak remover from Aldi. I sprayed it on and then used an old toothbrush. I let it dwell then wiped off with a microfibre. Then I sprayed a rubber dressing (Car Pro Perl, 3:1). They look great. I would suggest an APC followed by a rubber dressing.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

*Ruairi* Have a look at this thread for some ideas,

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=421375&highlight=ultima+xp​
(My) remedy, last post has worked for me and lasting ~12months+ so far, no scrubbing, blasting or harsh chemicals, just need to apply when it's going to be dry for 12Hours + , which might be a bit of problem this week!
.


----------

